# Are new MacBook Pros adequate for a decent mobile filmscoring rig



## John Claus (Oct 29, 2017)

Looking for people who can help answer the following question, please, based on experience, not just theory...  Thank you!

Can you really run a reasonable number of VIs and plugins on a new, maxed-out MacBook Pro i7 with Kaby Lake 3.1 processing, SSDs, and Pro Tools 12, given the limitation of only 16G RAM? “Reasonable” here would ideally be 12, or hopefully more, VIs, including, a mix of: some Kontakt sources (e.g., Spitfire strings and other stuff, REV loops and/or pads, Signal, Sonic Couture sources, Kontakt library stuff, etc.); a track or two of Ivory; maybe some tracks of RMX drums; Omnisphere; Absynth; BT Phobos; Lounge Lizard, Sampletron, odd synths, etc.... And, at least 1-2, or more, plugins on each track (e.g., EQ, comp, delay, chorus, imager, other) and 3-4 aux reverbs (1-2 Lexicon, 1 Altiverb, 1 Blackhole or other).

If it’s relevant, our home rigs are 2012 Mac Pro 12 cores with 64G RAM, 3.33 processors, SSDs, USB3 connectivity, and more, but we don’t expect a 16G RAM laptop to do what they do. We just don’t want to spend over $4,000 only to discover we can’t really do much work without major work arounds and frustrating limitations.

Thanks a lot for any insight and input based on experience...

Jeff Claus
j2filmmusic


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmm... CH is sketching on his rMBP really IMHO - I've yet to see CH with a 100 track project with Output stuff, synths and loads of auxes and plug ins... because that's when you get loads of limitations and need the work arounds... it's only 16GB and fewer cores... you can do loads but of course you are going to hit the limit much, much sooner than with a 12 core beast... 

...and I can't run e.g. SCS performance legato on my 2014 rMBP, which is very close in performance to the 2017 :(

Great machines though. Lots of dollars though.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr. Claus, have I been good enough this year to get a few more Spitfire libraries please ? 


I have also seen guys travel with Mac Pro vader helmets using a customized case not much bigger than a backpack.

Cliff Martinez mobile rig, I believe he wrote 99% of Only God Forbids on it








ps Just for future reference you might be a bit more On Topic in the DAW sub forum next time.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 29, 2017)

I’m currently running a 2015
MacBook Pro with 16gb Ram. I stream samples from a Samsung 850 1tb drive and connect to a 4K screen.
I can run around 20 VI (maybe more) of various libraries including Spitfire.
I also run fabfilter plugins, Relab reverb, Slate plugins, Kush. I run various groups/aux/stacks. It got me through my last video game.
My most valuable learned lesson....Purge & Bounce.
I’m upgrading this year but I’d have no hesitation taking my MacBook and travelling mobile writing music.
Hope that helps Jeff


----------



## John Claus (Oct 29, 2017)

Lots of good points and help, all! Thanks!

SynthPunk, I'm afraid I don't have a clue how good you've been this year, and I'm too many generations removed from the real Mr. Claus to have much clout, BUT Spitfire does own my soul, so I'll see what I can do...  Also, that Cliff Martinez rig looks a lot like what I've been thinking, so thanks for that!

And, yes, Kaufmanmoon, purge and bounce... I'll be freezing and purging often, or at least as necessary, I'm sure...

Anyone else out there with relevant first hand experience? This really helps!

I've also been using the Activity Monitor to assess how various sessions of mine, larger and smaller, use RAM, and I'm ranging from 8G to about 22G of RAM used, so I think with some modest adjustments, I may be alright. I just looked at a session with 15 VIs and a bunch of plugins that used 17.5G of RAM to begin, and after freezing all 15 tracks, it was down to 13.8G. With purging of the Kontakt tracks, it should be better. Hopefully, this means 12-15 VIs with a bunch of plugs ought to be ok...


----------



## JPQ (Oct 30, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> I’m currently running a 2015
> MacBook Pro with 16gb Ram. I stream samples from a Samsung 850 1tb drive and connect to a 4K screen.
> I can run around 20 VI (maybe more) of various libraries including Spitfire.
> I also run fabfilter plugins, Relab reverb, Slate plugins, Kush. I run various groups/aux/stacks. It got me through my last video game.
> ...



You used what kind processor ? and is possible knopw what libs ?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 30, 2017)

JPQ said:


> You used what kind processor ? and is possible knopw what libs ?


2.8 i7 16gb

A mixture of Albion's and their dedicated String, Brass libraries.


----------



## John Claus (Oct 30, 2017)

good news, kaufmanmoon... thnx! it seems a new 3.1 i7 should do what we want it to do... fingers crossed...


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 30, 2017)

I think the amount of ram is the main thing that would disqualify them. CPU wise they are getting very capable indeed, so when the first MBP with 64gb ram hits the street, I'll be all over that -hopefully as a permanent replacement for my chunky desktop tower.


----------



## John Claus (Oct 30, 2017)

Amen to more RAM in Mac laptops! We love the 64G in our 12 core Mac Pros!! One concern I have about this laptop purchase is that if we go ahead with the current 16G RAM limitation, you can bet they’ll come out with a 32G RAM option soon after. At least then everyone can thank me for making that happen...


----------



## JPQ (Oct 30, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> 2.8 i7 16gb
> 
> A mixture of Albion's and their dedicated String, Brass libraries.



nice hear i bet quad core?


John Claus said:


> Amen to more RAM in Mac laptops! We love the 64G in our 12 core Mac Pros!! One concern I have about this laptop purchase is that if we go ahead with the current 16G RAM limitation, you can bet they’ll come out with a 32G RAM option soon after. At least then everyone can thank me for making that happen...



Same for more ram and same for mac minis as well.


----------



## Garlu (Oct 30, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


>




@christianhenson, have you tried the Mixfader? It's bluetooth and seems to be a strong built.
https://shop.themixfader.com/en/
It's about 99 €/piece.

Thanks a lot for your useful videos!

When I am "on the go", I use a late 2016 Macbook Pro (the one with the touch bar). Great machine. Shame on the 16gb RAM limit. Wish Apple would decide to get the up to 32gb or even 64gb. There are some gaming laptops already using that! Even if it'd be a thicker design, I'd still go for it.


----------



## John Claus (Oct 31, 2017)

Given we don't actually need to be totally, everyday mobile for, say, use on planes and in hotels, etc., I'm now investigating another option as well. I'm wondering if we might not be better off with a recent model, although not brand new, MacPro trashcan with 32 or 64G RAM, top level processor, etc. and a smallish, packable screen, instead of the MBP with only 16G RAM?? We really just need to be able to pack the rig in a large suitcase for longer term use (e.g., 2-12 weeks) in a single location away from the home studio.

If the portability of the trashcan idea holds, wouldn't we get better performance out of that than from a new 16G i7 laptop? Not as good as our home 2012 MacPro 12 cores with 64G RAM and 3.33 processing, I know, but better than the new laptops, yes?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 31, 2017)

...of course a trashcan will be better. And check geekbench and the logic benchmark test on *blue forum*. The nastiest trashcans are badder than the biggest 2012 MPs. But the heads here have said the 6 core is best bang for buck - of course 64gb aftermarket ram... if I had 4 g's right now I would, to replace my rMBP in the studio...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 31, 2017)

I have a Retina Macbook Pro 2013, maxed out. Still runs so good. Working on a film now, have reached the insane amount of 137 tracks, all VSTs. The "uploading sample pool" option is a godsend


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 31, 2017)

John Claus said:


> “Reasonable” here would ideally be 12, or hopefully more, VIs, including, a mix of: some Kontakt sources (e.g., Spitfire strings and other stuff, REV loops and/or pads, Signal, Sonic Couture sources, Kontakt library stuff, etc.); a track or two of Ivory; maybe some tracks of RMX drums; Omnisphere; Absynth; BT Phobos; Lounge Lizard, Sampletron, odd synths, etc.... And, at least 1-2, or more, plugins on each track (e.g., EQ, comp, delay, chorus, imager, other) and 3-4 aux reverbs (1-2 Lexicon, 1 Altiverb, 1 Blackhole or other).
> 
> 
> j2filmmusic



For what it's worth, I use a 2013 loaded MB Pro as a master (PC slave). When I go mobile, I have no problem running bigger templates. For example, I did a complete orchestral/Big Band score for a live theatrical production, in a hotel room, for the Shaw Festival and wrote/produced the whole thing from the MacBook and an external 7200rpm. I actually have Hollywood Strings on the internal flash drive (which is technically a no-no) for this scenario and it works great. My template included several patches from Hollywood Strings/Brass Gold, Mojo Horns, Kontakt, and a few other VI's...around 50 tracks. Granted, I was using Cubase and Logic, but it shouldn't make a difference in PT.


----------



## John Claus (Oct 31, 2017)

Really helpful replies so far!! Thank you!!


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 31, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I have a Retina Macbook Pro 2013, maxed out. Still runs so good. Working on a film now, have reached the insane amount of 137 tracks, all VSTs. The "uploading sample pool" option is a godsend


Do you mean "update sample pool"?

EDIT: I keep going back to this guide: https://impactsoundworks.com/optimizing-kontakt-workflow-part-3/


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 31, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Do you mean "update sample pool"?
> 
> EDIT: I keep going back to this guide: https://impactsoundworks.com/optimizing-kontakt-workflow-part-3/


Yes sorry I meant that!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 31, 2017)

I use a 2012 MBP i7 Quad with 3 2012 Mac Mini i7 Quads. Works great. Some RAM and CPU bottleneck (especially with certain libraries and Acustica plugins) but I have a huge ass template and I print to audio. Easy. I used to have three other PCs for samples but they eventually grazed off the farm and onto the freeway and got hit by a truck boom...


----------



## John Claus (Oct 31, 2017)

Givemenoughrope, this sounds VERY interesting! If you don’t mind taking the time, how exactly do you do this? I.e., how do you chain the minis to the MBP, does the RAM in the minis improve overall performance in some way, etc. etc.? Thanks a lot!! Very cool...


----------

